# Using Generator Inverter With Solar Backup



## jenson (Sep 25, 2016)

I hope the title was clear enough.

So, I've got a solar panel set giving me energy. I'm looking at buying a generator for backup energy when the power goes down.

The generator outputs 12vdc and has an inverter to output 120vac. 

What I'm curious about is this: is there a way for the inverter in the generator to draw from the solar-charged battery when the generator is not powered-on?

The reason I'm interested is that inverters are expensive, and it would be a slightly more affordable option for me to splice the solar-powered battery into the generator inverter.

Any thoughts appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Your Solar System is "the boss" in such an instance. You do not mention what your Solar system is and how it is configured so the answer will not be complete.

My own system uses 8x300w Panels controlled by an Midnight Classic Controller. My 3Kw Inverter / Charger Combo unit draws juice from the batteries to provide my 120V power (I have no 240V as it was pointless). When the Batteries reach 75% the Inverter/Charger can draw from "Shore Power" ( I used a Marine Grade Inverter as I am very off-grid) which can kick start my King Canada 3000 Watt Inverter Generator. At that point the 30-Amp 120V line charges the batteries with a bypass to the cabin.

This is not a discount bargain based system... The Inverter/Charger was drop shipped direct from Manufacturing and hit $800.00 (that is at a 200 discount). The unit I have is an APC-3000W-24V ! NOT THE CLONE KNOCK-OFF ! 

My Battery Bank is configured as 24V and consists of 8 Rolls-Surette S-500 6V Batteries which is plenty of juice for my needs.

NOTE: Pure Sine is most expensive BUT saves your electronics and is far better on motors like fridges & pumps. Square & Mod Sine are "okay" for tools but is hard on motors as the frequencies vary and current tech does not do so well due to integrated electronics.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Use solar power as your primary system, with the generator as backup.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Maybe I'm lost but it's reading like he wants to wire the solar panels to the DC side of the inverter that is in his generator.

Possible - maybe. I'd have to see the full specs and wiring diagram/power flow of the generator and it's components then do a lot of studying. But I also feel that the custom build would end up costing more than the solar inverter and dought you could use it in conjunction with the gas motor on the genny.

WWW


----------



## jenson (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I appreciate it.

WWW has it right; I was curious about wiring the panels/battery into the inverter on the generator.

The more I think about it and read your responses, I'll look into something else. My main concern was the expense of an inverter. But I think there are options that would work well for me, considering what I've read.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NorrisCruz (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice info!


----------

